# Cody Townsend rips the line of the year! (Skiing)



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, that was nuts. :eyetwitch2:

Dude had to be pretty damn puckered towards the bottom like, "Uh... I think it's gonna be wide enough..."


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Saw a shot recently of t rice standing on top of that line


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Saw a shot recently of t rice standing on top of that line


Nice. But if you asked me to pick the rider I'd most like to see send that line, it'd be Xavier De La Rue.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

just watched this elsewhere!!!!!

Crazy!!!!!

Do wanna see someone slay it on a board though!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Nice. But if you asked me to pick the rider I'd most like to see send that line, it'd be Xavier De La Rue.


Agreed.....

Hopefully in the next brainfarm flick.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Nice. But if you asked me to pick the rider I'd most like to see send that line, it'd be Xavier De La Rue.


Funny, brainfarm just posted it on their instagram.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Nice. But if you asked me to pick the rider I'd most like to see send that line, it'd be Xavier De La Rue.


+1

I think Xavier could ride that line.

However, that was pretty redic, regardless of ski, board, man, woman, or alien.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

So, the drama/rumor over at TGR is that TRice rode it first. Apparently Curt Morgan (on Instagram) said that their crew had been spending time shooting their feature for next year, and put a bunch of time in making it rideable. Cut off the cornice, etc. 

Rice rode it (and it does look like someone rode it prior to Townsend), Afterwards, Townsend flew up there, and rode it, and released to footage first. Apparently he knew that brain farm had been working up there, but didn't know that rice rode or prepped the line, though he admitted the cornice looked like it could have been cut. 

Cue butthurt skier/snowboarder drama. 

Tldr; blah blah blah


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

10 char......


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If true then that is pretty fucking weak on his part


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

He said, she said. Either way, props to being able to fit your gigantic balls through that little slot, regardless of if you were first or not.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> If true then that is pretty fucking weak on his part


Well it's not like trice was trying to win powder magazines line of the year. Ultimately the brainfarm footage will be way better than anything else.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

That's a pretty good movie. There's a cool Revelstoke section where they rip it to shreds in standard resort conditions. Pretty fun.

Also I'm sure I watched Xavier ride a similar line recently?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is Travis interviewing Cody about that line... 
Line of the Year - "The Crack" - Q&A with Cody Townsend | Travis Rice


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

imo really not the sickest line, or even close to it. its a point it shot - with good snow even!

its not the most insanely steep, its just a closeout shot - don't fall or get ready to pinball for sure, but anything with a cliff of 40' or better and blind openings is much, much more dangerous. the rider knows that they can fit thru the choke because they hike up it before they ride it. 

this just looks cool on camera for the most part IMO.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd much rather bail off of a 40' cliff in good snow than go down in that chute.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I'd much rather bail off of a 40' cliff in good snow than go down in that chute.


yea.. watched it a second time and it is super gnarly... but not the gnarliest shit ever imo.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.tetongravity.com/video/snowboard/breaking-video-travis-rice-riding-the-alaskan-crack


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> http://www.tetongravity.com/video/snowboard/breaking-video-travis-rice-riding-the-alaskan-crack


Killed it!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

This was awesome, can't wait until trice releases his take. it's awesome for snowboarding that trice gets to claim 1st descent


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> http://www.tetongravity.com/video/snowboard/breaking-video-travis-rice-riding-the-alaskan-crack


He's gotta loosen up though, way too stiff.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

At the end when he jes points it and digs a trench:dropjaw: bbbaaaaarraaaahhhh!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

f00bar said:


> He's gotta loosen up though, way too stiff.


Needs to square up a bit, facing forward with his shoulders a lil too much.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Massive testicular fortitude!!!


----------

